# Cromer & Norfolk



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We are heading to to Cromer next weekend for the Spring Steam Gala on the North Norfolk Railway. Now as we have never visted that area of Norfolk I was wonder about other places I could visit.

Any suggetions for pictureque villages inland or by the sea would be fine, as would locations of Lighthouses and Windmills. The only place I've earmarked so far is "Clay next the Sea" that I once saw on TV.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Presumably you already know about the railway at Sherringham.
We have done a couple of NT places in the area but it will be to early to visit.

Have a good one 
Steve


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

If you take the coast road from hunstanton to cromer you pass through some nice villages. Burnham Market is lovely, the harbour at Blakeney and Wells. Walsingham village is nice.

There is a light house on top of the cliffs on the on the east side of cromer. Also in Cromer you have the pier with the lifeboat station on the end, and a lifeboat museum couple of hundred meters from the pier.

Sheringham also has a lifeboat museum.

Holt is another nice town close to Sheringham

Have a safe journey and a great time.

Steve


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

pneumatician said:


> Presumably you already know about the railway at Sherringham.
> We have done a couple of NT places in the area but it will be to early to visit.
> 
> Have a good one
> Steve


Yes Steve, it's the North Norfolk Railway runs between Sherringham and Holt. Luckily steam gala has coincided wth my wife being off work for a long weekend. Hope the weather will be kind and I'll some good photo's and not just of locomotives. Were staying at Deer Glade near Cromer so hopefully some pics of Deer in a misty sunrise.

<edit>
Forgot to mention we'll be going to Holt as the start of our rail journey, because it has a large free parkng. So we'll have to have a stroll through the town.


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

We stayed at a cl at Weybourn (Foxhills) last weekend & it`s right next door to the Muckleburgh collection ( Tanks, aeroplanes etc).


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

Visited a lovely old working mill at Burgh le Marsh in lincolnshire on our way to Wells Next the sea last year.

The mill is a unique "left handed"one run by volunteers and a small tea room.

Sorry I dont know when its open but they do have a website.
www.burghwindmill.co.uk

5bells


----------



## Nauplia (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi

North Norfolk is one of my favourite places in the UK. 

Just for informations sake, Cley is pronounced Cleye - as in eye with a C in front of it. Bit narrow in a motorhome but buses go through it so you should be OK.

Another place to try is Wells next the Sea. It is not 'next the sea' but a mile or so inland but it does have a quay and moored at the quay you will find The Albatross. Its a wooden sailing boat that's a pub. Try a pint of Wherry. Straight from the barrel. Wonderful!! The fish and chips in either shop are top notch also. Travelling backwards and forwards on the coast road is sometime easier by the CoastHopper bus service. There is a bus in either direction every half an hour and it goes between Sunny Hunny and Cromer.

Have fun


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nauplia said:


> Hi
> 
> North Norfolk is one of my favourite places in the UK.
> 
> ...


The CoastHopper bus service is great, and very cheap too as well as relaxing. We to as a family love Noth Norfolk and get up there as often as we can. Cant keep away from those lovely Cromer crabs is our trouble. 8) :lol:

Steve


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Wells n Sea,Blakeny point,sometimes you can go out and see the seals,if i remember there is a tank/military museum nearby,very nice spot,enjoy yourselves.
Jented.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Nauplia said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Several of the crab boats are now going out so the crabs are now coming in. 
Spoke to one of the fisherman yesterday as he was baiting up his pots and they are catching fairly close in in the shallower water.

Steve


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone, we a really looking forward to our first trip to that part of the country as my wife has never been to Norfolk at all, and I only ever went once, but that was only for a speedway meeting at King's Lynn in the 1970's.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Stayed at a brilliant family run campsite called Deer's Glade. It filled my heart with glee to find that not all sites want to rip off the tourists for their wifi connection.

The rate here is

*£5 for 10 hours *

*Yes, 50p an hour*

Now we all know which organisations should hang their heads in shame over their own subcontracted Wifi rip off's.


----------

